# Quarter Horse Coffee Oxford



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Guy's,

Sorry its been so long and most of the old crew have either gone or forgotten my existence! Things have been a bit crazy and I have now moved from Devon to Oxford!

One massive bonus to being here is, I now for the first time ever have a decent local coffee joint! 'Quarter Horse Coffee', so far as I sit here in an over-caffeinated stupor, courtesy of two rather splendid Sweet Shop espressos from their Synesso and a Ndaroini Aeropress, I can say this place is just the ticket! I highly recommend it.

Anyone else come in here?

I hope you are all well and now I am a bit more settled I will do my best to stay connected!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome back! The old crew are still here and it's nice to see you online again. Enjoy trialling new coffeeshops in the area


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Heeey! Thanks for the welcome back Glenn! Great to hear everyone's still here, it's really nice to be back, I've missed you guys!

I will do, you don't know of anybody else in this area do you?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not far from you to the south, there are some other members in Oxford as well, you should creep up to the forum day next month, can give you a lift if you like.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try getting in touch with the UE Coffee Roasters team. They will give you a tour of their wood fired roastery


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was just talking about them! I will do, thanks Glenn.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> Sorry its been so long and most of the old crew have either gone or forgotten my existence! Things have been a bit crazy and I have now moved from Devon to Oxford!
> 
> ...


Excellent to see you back. Some of the original crew are here still ; )

I absolutely need to come up and check this place out and maybe catch up over a beer or two!

Youre not a million miles from Brum for a tour here....


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Excellent to see you back. Some of the original crew are here still ; )
> 
> I absolutely need to come up and check this place out and maybe catch up over a beer or two!
> 
> Youre not a million miles from Brum for a tour here....


That would be sweet Gaz! Yeah, when I have my feet on the ground a bit(ie have a job) then fo sho I'll definitely be up for a Brum tour!


----------

